
Windows Vista is now officially dead. And good riddance - dpramone
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/12/windows_vista_support_ends/
======
marpstar
I was working at Best Buy on Geek Squad when Vista came out and it was a
nightmare for customers, with the whole "Vista Capable" thing and the fact
that Windows XP machines literally disappeared from the shelves overnight
while we had customers begging for them.

Good riddance is right... :-P

